# Berichteditor



## AdrWgl (1. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Berichtseditor wie man sie von Access, Foxpro usw. her kennt. Also eine Möglichkeit Datenfelder grafisch (im Idealfall) anzuordnen. Weiterhin strebe ich eine Integration in eine bestehende browserbasierte Anwendung im JEE Umfeld an. 

Ich habe schon viel gegooglet. Wahrscheinlich falsch :bahnhof: 

Gibt es soetwas, vielleicht auch nur in Ansätzen bereits? 
Am Ende der Kette soll ein Druckfähiges PDF erzeugt werden.

Grüsse


----------



## ps (1. Jul 2008)

Schau dir mal JasperReports und iReport an:
-> http://www.jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/jasperreports/
-> http://jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/ireport/


----------



## AdrWgl (2. Jul 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir mal JasperReports und iReport an:
> -> http://www.jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/jasperreports/
> -> http://jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/ireport/



Hi,

vielen Dank für die Links, ich werde sie mir einmal näher anschauen!

Grüsse


----------

